# What Peer Pressure Does......



## VapeGrrl

Due to immense peer pressure I have now abandoned my ever faithful Twisp  and have adopted this:




Although I miss my Twisp, I have to admit that with this setup (which may be rather basic for most of you ) the e-liquids are a lot more tastier and just to let you guys know that my stingy husband aka @JakesSA actually made me pay for it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA

No special treatment for staff!


----------



## Alex

And rightly so.


----------



## PeterHarris

Well done. That does look sweet. And there's nothing wrong with that setup. Its very elegant


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeGrrl said:


> Due to immense peer pressure I have now abandoned my ever faithful Twisp  and have adopted this:
> 
> Although I miss my Twisp, I have to admit that with this setup (which may be rather basic for most of you ) the e-liquids are a lot more tastier and just to let you guys know that my stingy husband aka @JakesSA actually made me pay for it



What a stingy bugger! Making his wife pay for an upgrade from a Twisp! This could be a fineable offence... we will have to submit this to a full bench for their take on the whole stingy issue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl

Well since I am considered staff, I demand my staff discount and from now on I shall only work staff hours, 9 to 5, anything over I will expect overtime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA

I see trouble on the horison .. at least I got @Alex's vote!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

so @JakesSA what are you planning for dinner tomorrow night

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

@VapeGrrl, I'm sure he'll make up for it with a good 'backrub'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

not good enough, I shall settle for a few bottles (10 or so) e-liquids


----------



## JakesSA

*Sigh*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Come come, keep the domestics private please

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA

Yes please ..


----------



## VapeGrrl



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, if I wasa yous @VapeGrrl I woulda makea him pay ina more than 1a way


----------

